# Park Assist unavailable



## teslakl

A new car M3P (had it 4 days) now getting a permanent "Park Assist unavailable" message. 
I tried soft reboot, hard reboot and power off - none of it made a difference.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JasonF

If you already did all of the rebooting, schedule a mobile service visit (it's the most convenient!) - one group of ultrasonic sensors might be unplugged or loosely connected.


----------



## teslakl

Thanks - I was unable to request mobile service (not an option in the app in France)? So I scheduled a service appointment for now.


----------



## xcalin

Hey!

What did they say after the repair? It seems it happened now also to my new Tesla Model 3 2021


----------



## teslakl

xcalin said:


> Hey!
> 
> What did they say after the repair? It seems it happened now also to my new Tesla Model 3 2021


They canceled the service appointment as they needed to order parts (I assume they diagnosed the problem remotely).
Awaiting a new service appointment.


----------



## teslakl

New appointment on the 24th - will keep you posted. 

I am also having HomeLink installed - it seems that was the hardware they ordered and not related to the "Park Assist unavailable".


----------



## teslakl

In Tesla Motors Club:

Tesla service have said that the intermittent failure of the parking sensors is due to the latest firmware. The sensors wont activate when the car wakes from sleep.

2021.4.12 installed yesterday hasn’t solved the issue. 2014.4.11 seems to have caused it


----------



## teslakl

This it was fixed at the service center today. Apparently it was a loose connector in the rear bumper. All is fine now.


----------



## teslakl

So I updated to the latest version 2021.4.12.2 and the problem returned. next appointment on April 28th :-(


----------



## SalisburySam

You mean AutoPark has actually worked for someone, at least once? Not in my experience.


----------



## teslakl

SalisburySam said:


> You mean AutoPark has actually worked for someone, at least once? Not in my experience.


No I was referring to the Park Assist as in the distance to objects


----------



## TrevP

klmc said:


> No I was referring to the Park Assist as in the distance to objects


Displaying the heat map or lack of chimes?

Mine is intermittent as well and I miss the speaker icon to mute them, not sure when that was removed


----------



## teslakl

TrevP said:


> Displaying the heat map or lack of chimes?
> 
> Mine is intermittent as well and I miss the speaker icon to mute them, not sure when that was removed


both - it was not showing any heat map graphics, distance or chimes. Check the autopilot area for site chimes..


----------



## Jaybala

I had the same on my model 2021 ..install the home link today. Tech remove the bumper as well ... now park assistant doesn’t work . I am pretty sure he didn’t probably know what he was doing . After he installed the homelink he said this is first model y .. omg 😱


----------



## Jaybala

Also please let me know , does he even need to remove the front bumper to install the home link? My car is only one month old .. any feed back would be appreciated it


----------



## teslakl

I tried a 12v reset that fixed it - have not had any updates since so not sure if the problem returns again.


----------



## Long Ranger

Jaybala said:


> Also please let me know , does he even need to remove the front bumper to install the home link?


Apparently not on a Model Y, see this post: Homelink install


----------

